# Spinning Some Mesquite



## 3192

Well....I finally finished up the shop updates and got around to spinning some wood. This is one of the larger chunks of mesquite that I've tackled and it's been a real test. The Powermatic is taking the challenge better than I am! My hands and shoulders will never be the same. I've learned another lesson....don't talk or have your mouth open while the wood is spinning. Check out this 'alien creature' that crawled out of one of holes! This guy was one nasty looking worm!! More pics as the project progresses. Keep those tools sharp! gb


----------



## Robert A.

You are one tougher man than I GB!!! Can"t wait to see the final results!!! How many people did it take to get that on the lathe?


----------



## bill

scary but exciting

looking for the end results


----------



## Tortuga

Whoahhh !!!! That is one SCARY looking chunk of wood....:hairout:

That piece is big enough to make a mini hot tub outa...and..if that slimy little booger ever came crawlin' out of any wood I wuz handling..he could HAVE IT...:tongue:

Looking forward to the progress, GB... Keep us posted..


----------



## carpetguy

That worm looks like bait to me!


----------



## FishBone

Robert A. said:


> You are one tougher man than I GB!!! Can"t wait to see the final results!!! How many people did it take to get that on the lathe?


Robert, I see you are from Brazoria, that's my home town.

Tracey FishBone Schroller


----------



## Robert A.

FishBone said:


> Robert, I see you are from Brazoria, that's my home town.
> 
> Tracey FishBone Schroller


Well I went to school in Sweeny and my Phone number and Address is Brazoria.. I just tell people i graduated from Four Forks University.. You should know exactly were that is...LOL


----------



## Flat Fish

That's one big, nasty worm. Yuck! Think I'd hit it with some raid and let it sit a month or so...


----------



## lady linda

Very nice ! Can't hardly wate to see the finish.
LL


----------



## Hooked

I'll bet he was a little dizzy when he crawled outta that hole........lol
I think I'd start wearing a full face shield when spinning those big chunks......just in case.........

Looking good as usual Jim. Another beauty in the making. Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## Profish00

wow, thats very cool


----------



## 3192

Thanks for the comments/compliments. I finished up the rough shape and turned a tenon for the Vicmark chuck to grab hold to. It's now mounted on the chuck and ready for some internal boring but I need to build a different steady rest because the diameter of this monster is too big for the old one. I had another worm 'splash' me....YUCK!


----------



## EndTuition

Dang, those worms are big enough to leave a mark ! 
Looks like you are well into what will be another amazing piece of art.
Like everyone else, I can't wait to see what you create from that big ol block of wood.

A face sheild may be in order here.

RE


----------



## Viking48

Can't wait to see the finished product (as well as the progress).


----------



## johnmyjohn

I don't know anything about wood turning, but I still like to know a few things about it. Is the wood still green when you work it and if so is it harder to balance because of the water content? Next question, how you guys keep mesq. from cracking up when it dries. I would like to use bigger pieces of it but fear the splits.


----------



## 3192

JmJ...this piece of mesquite is bone dry and has been sitting inside a building for years. The wood is very hard and tough on a cutting edge. Green mesquite cuts much easier but is not as stable (more stable than most other woods though). I've turned green wood (ash/pecan) that the moisture content was so high that it actually spun water out of the wood.
I've chucked up the wood and have it supported by the steady rest. The outside has been power sanded 80grt thru 240grit. The wood has been bored to a depth of 9". Tomorrow starts the long process of hollowing the inside. There will be a lot of chips coming out of that 1 3/4" hole in the top! More pics to follow. gb


----------



## Slip

Looking great Jim. Anxous to see the finished product. Did you make a new steady rest, or was you able to use the one you had? You sure are tempting me with that big boy lathe. Did it make your lathe jump any? Keep us posted.

johnmyjob, I use mostly wet wood turning. Turns easier like Jim said. Few things different though. The wood doesn't hold as well in a jawed chuck, so using a faceplate works better for me. It will work out of a jawed chuck sometimes. I turn wet and the wetter the better. I finish the turning and soak in soap solution or PEG for several days then slow dry in the house. After drying some, I sometimes microwave but be carefull with that process, it can catch fire. All of these can be searched on the internet or I can give more details if you want sometime.


----------



## 3192

SK...the PM did not move, jiggle or shake. I think you could have balanced a penny on the headstock while it was running. The old steady rest was big enough but I'm going to build or hopefully, buy a commercial model. Robust has the one I'm really looking at. gb


----------



## Surf Hunter

I love your work Galvbay, and your lathe...hubba hubba. Shannon and I have been talking about getting a large lathe for turning tree trunks ourselves.


----------



## fin&feather

Great work, keep posting updates..

Where's the other half of that scorpion / worm?


----------



## Hooked

Dang Jim..........that looks like a very healthy steady rest. Definitely would fit nicely on the PM. Just place the order..........


----------



## 3192

_Just place the order.........._

I'd like to, but that $475.00 price tag is out of this old retired school teacher's budget! I may look for a local machine shop and see what they can come up. This homebuilt model is good for about a 12" dia. chunk of woold. Now...back to the grind! gb


----------



## GameThumper

Dang you GB..... I've been watching this post and even passed by the house twice hoping you were working on it just to see the next step of this massive chuck of wood.

I think I know how a crack head feels when his dealer is supposed to be delivering but hadn't showed up yet.


----------



## 3192

GT...I'm surprised you can't hear this cutting going on from your house! It's a slow process....cut, blow out the chips, cut, blow out the chips...sharpen tool...repeat.


----------



## Bobby

Hey Jim just sell the finished product to Trog then buy the steady rest with the money from the sale. With whats left over buy Mama dinner.


Forgot nice looking piece you have going there.


----------



## 3192

Trod...are you listening? 8*)


----------



## trodery

LOL....I don't understand some of what our famous toothless wonder says


----------



## 3192

Update....I'm hoping to finish up the hollowing tomorrow _if _time permits. This is one interesting piece of mesquite. There is a 4" branch coming out of one of the openings....not sure if it will hold on for the ride or not. I'll keep you posted...gb


----------



## EndTuition

Another masterpiece in the works !
Are you concerned about that knot comming loose ?


----------



## GameThumper

According to John Eldridge (auther of Wild at Heart), God gave man the desire to challenge all the world's elements.

Wow! Jim is making up for the ones that decided to become fashion designers.

Can't wait to see the results. Please keep a safe attitude.


----------



## Hooked

Looking great Jim! 
Now I know why you made the hollowing tool so long but........maybe you need a bullet proof shield between you and this vessel.....

Looking forward to the final results. It's sure to be outstanding.


----------



## 3192

Thanks for the comments and compliments. Still spinning this mesquite...sorry to say, the limb didn't make the team. It appears that over the years, the main truck grew around the limb and the limb was never part of the tree. I got to a point during the hollowing that the limb was no longer secure and I just plucked it out. I'm not sure if I liked it to begin with...a little too weird for me,lol! gb


----------



## Hooked

Hey, I thought you were going fishin'..........


----------



## 3192

Hooked said:


> Hey, I thought you were going fishin'..........


LOL..we sold the sailboat! Too windy to fish...

I did get some more time on this project and pretty well finished up the hollowing. The sanding process comes next using a drill and a 3" abrasive disks (80-240grt). I had to change the opening some because of a weak spot. Dimensions ended up being 15" tall and about 14" at the widest point. Everyone have a great weekend! gb


----------



## Hooked

I do enjoy watching the transformation from a big ole' chunk of tree trunk into such a beautiful work of art.
I really admire you guys who have the talent. Looking great GB.


----------



## Slip

That is quite an impressive chunk of wood that is looking beautiful. Great job. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Robert A.

That is some piece of work!! Glad to see you took out the limb rather than the lathe sending it on a tour of your shop! I sure would like to try that some day but unlike Surf, My wife just laughed and said i better just stick to pens, bottle stoppers and Duck calls for now..LOL Maybe she will come around one day! LOL

Again i am amazed at what you have transformed that big ole chunk of wood into!! Cant wait to see it sanded and finished!!


----------



## Instigator

*The nasty worm's parents*

Your big ugly nasty worm is the larval form of the mesquite borer, a beetle. Follow this link to a photo of Mom and Dad. If you've ever cleared mesquite at the lease or wherever then you've seen them swarming stump ends just moments after you cut them.

http://www.texasento.net/Placosternus.htm


----------



## txjoker

Have you finally finished this one yet, Jim? P.S. Eunice said to tell you "Hi".



galvbay said:


> LOL..we sold the sailboat! Too windy to fish...
> 
> I did get some more time on this project and pretty well finished up the hollowing. The sanding process comes next using a drill and a 3" abrasive disks (80-240grt). I had to change the opening some because of a weak spot. Dimensions ended up being 15" tall and about 14" at the widest point. Everyone have a great weekend! gb


----------



## ballard55

Below are some photos of a mesquite turning that I've had for a while. I got it from a friend of mine in exchange for a slot machine. (I got the best end of that deal!) I had a florist shop put the flowers in it. I keep it in my office. Although I've turned some small bowls and plates, it's always amazed me that anyone could do something like this. The name of the person who turned it is in one of the photos.

Sorry, the photos don't really do justice to the beauty of the finish.

I can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## 3192

Ballard...that's a nice looking piece of mesquite. Do you have anymore slot machines???
TXJ....almost finished! I'm still putting on the finishing touches.
Instigator....thanks for the info on that little 'alien' that crawled out. Good article, thanks!
Robert A....that limb was like a loose tooth and was going to come out sometime. I glad it didn't fly out on it's own!

This project is almost ready for the shelf. I'm in the process of rubbing on the finish (MinWax209 Natural and Minwax Varnish mix). The grain is really wild in this burl! I'll shoot some pics tomorrow. gb


----------



## 3192

Finishing touches....still need to reverse chuck and finish the foot/bottom and then wax and buff. gb


----------



## Flat Fish

That is majorly cool! What a beautiful piece.


----------



## trodery

As always, very nice GB!

I had some guest over to the house the other night and received many compliments on the two turnings I have got from you in the past, most specifically folks really like the "Big Ash Bowl"


----------



## lady linda

WOW !
LL


----------



## Hooked

Another magnificent piece Jim!! The figuring really jumps out with finish applied.


----------



## wtc3

Wow GB!! Now I understand......... you should have just told me I was a bonehead from the beginning!!


----------



## Slip

Wow, that is fantastic. Beautiful color and grain.


----------



## 3192

I had a PM on reverse chucking. To turn the bottom/foot, the project needs to be reversed on the machine. There is a cone shape scrap block in the chuck that goes into the top of the vessel. The tailstock is brought up to the bottom and a live center is set. The friction of the cone in the top of the vessel is enough to make the light, finish cuts on the bottom. gb


----------



## EndTuition

What you do with those big ol blocks of weathered mesquite is just short of magic Jim. Thanks for sharing the adventure with us ! Your projects are an inspriration to us all.


----------



## Slip

Yea, I like the added top to it also. Looks absolutely fantastic again.


----------



## 3192

Well...this one is finished and ready for the shelf! Again, thanks for the comments and compliments. I'm thinking the next project is going to be a wee bit smaller! :spineyes: jim


----------



## bill

wonderful again

got a question, do you put anything on the open ends to stop the decay process?


----------



## Tortuga

Absolutely SPECTACULAR, Jim... You are a true artist with that whopper lathe.. Unbelievable what can come out of an old ugly stump...

:cheers:


----------



## fishingcacher

Sweet!


----------



## Hooked

Another beautiful vessel Jim.


----------



## Profish00

Wow, very nice.


----------



## Fisher Lou

Very, very nice and beautiful! Great job.


----------



## EndTuition

I actualy laid my hands on this piece Saturday. IT'S MASSIVE !
Amazing work Jim !


----------

